# whelen edge 9000



## fordplowkid (Feb 26, 2008)

Hey i just bought a whelen edge 9000 i was wondering if anyone has any good diagrams for the wiring harness and i was also wondering if i need a 6 switch control box i havnt got the bar yet. thanks ussmileyflag


----------



## Pirsch (Jun 1, 2007)

fordplowkid;727659 said:


> Hey i just bought a whelen edge 9000 i was wondering if anyone has any good diagrams for the wiring harness and i was also wondering if i need a 6 switch control box i havnt got the bar yet. thanks ussmileyflag


It should have the wiring diagram in the box so you can hook it up correctly to a 6 or more switch box. Check with where you got it and go from there.


----------



## JCI Trans (Oct 21, 2008)

I just finished building one, and i wired it to a custom panel i made to fit in the overhead console of my truck. I had bought a whelen switchbox on ebay but turns out it had to be reprogrammed by whelen and i woulda had to run a bunch of new wires. If yours is new you shouldnt have this problem, though


----------



## kitn1mcc (Sep 15, 2008)

go the whelen website they have the info there


----------



## fordplowkid (Feb 26, 2008)

i bought the bar used on ebay


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

you wont need the 6 switch contrl box, it will be nice to have if you wanna access all the features but i have both my whelen bars wires up to 2 toggle switches.


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

goto the whelen site and type in the model numbver in the search area
model number is on the sticker on the bottom of the bar
that will give you a wiring diagram
depending on features/number of lights in the bar you can use the 6 switch or just a simple 1 switch all depends on how you want to wire it up


----------



## kitn1mcc (Sep 15, 2008)

http://whelen.com/install/manuals/lightbars.html


----------



## fordplowkid (Feb 26, 2008)

i got my bar in the mail but i need a new wiring harness but a guy i know is meeting with the whelen rep this weekend so i hope i can get one from him.


----------

